# Green Leaf 18" Square Lighting



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I used to be on this forum quite a bit, now back for some advice!

I am looking into Orlando's 18" Cube aquarium. What kind of lighting are you all using? I looked at JBJ Viper 70w Fixtures but that's about 2.8 watts... Ok but for a tank of that size,s sometime I like to go higher. Is a 150w going to cause major issues? What t5 Options are there - I found very few. I am on a budget but this is going to be something I hope to keep and be proud of how it looks - No DIY. I have been in the hobby for 10+ years and went kind of the cheapest way out on everything - I am not a good carpenter. I want this to look appealing as a decoration but nothing outrageous if you get what I mean.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Try Hello Lights. They specifically have a 20" long, 96 watt quad tube power compact florescent fixture by Coralife. It is exactly perfect for these cubes. I have an 18" cube I built for myself. Remember to get mounting legs for it, though. The fancy Coralife ones, not the little flimsy cheaper ones. If they are out of the mounting legs, and I suspect they are, you can usually get them at just about every LFS.

Here is the very thing: http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=95.

I've found them at other dry goods stores, but they have the best price and most customizable options. This unit comes with a 6700K bulb which is fantastic. Personally, I think the cubes look better under 10000K light, but this is preference. The reflectors are great and give the light a good spread.

A little advice: I offset mine by two inches (to the left or right) so all the light is falling into the tank. You'd be leaving the end with the square pin socket hanging just off the edge.

I hope that helps and enjoy!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Certainly an Option, however, I really wanted to keep my choices between t4 HO and MH maybe even LED. MH and LED shimmer effect is ideal but i realize maybe not practical (?). t5 HO has a type of bulb I have been really impressed with in the past! Any more suggestions?


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

For an aquarium of non-standard dimensions like this, MH will be too powerful and over the course of time is too expensive what with mandatory bulb replacements every 9-12 months and the sheer power they consume not to mention the initial cost.

T5's are wonderful things, but finding them in lengths greater than 48" and less than 24" requires a premium. T2 bulbs will require you to DIY everything. So far as I know, there are no ready made T2 fixtures. There are 12 to 18 inch T5 lamps available but you will find it most difficult to get something with the right color temperature and power and you will end up needing a lot of them just to get the right intensity, especially for a height of 18".

LED's are just way too far off and are the most expensive option and still cost more than MH even if you could DIY.

When you choose to use on of these cubes or any other non standard size, you do not have a lot of options and there is very little else to explore. PC is pretty much the only way to go in this instance. Believe me, I've looked and played with every angle already and this is the least frustrating and most frugal.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I would look into this light

http://www.fishneedit.com/75w-metal-halide-pendant-ligh75.html


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

At a substrate height of 3 inches or even just figuring a straight 18 inches, that is going to put out 14 lumens per square inch at the substrate level. Mid depth and at the water's surface will be quite bright indeed. You should be able to grow anything. 

70 watt MH is going to be exactly the same output as a 96 watt PC fixture. And of course Fish Need It can sell it for less overall. Is there nothing those guys can't do? $30 a year for a bulb is probably still a lot less than running a 96 watt fixture so what you save in power can probably buy your bulbs. 

Looks like your only issues left to deal with are mounting and a cooling fan. Mount it high enough and a fan may not be necessary.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Find you some PAR 38 LED spotlights, they should be about $80 for 15 watts of LED with 40 degree lenses. You wouldnt need more than one for most high light plants and you can change the lenses depending on your desired light level and spread.


----------

